# Bonding with Another Dog/Poo?



## thevegancuddler (Aug 24, 2013)

I've had Emma since about April now, and she's a delight, but a handful! The people I adopted her from told me she was four, but I'm guessing she's more like seven. I'm taking her to the vet, Monday, in any case. She has a few minor health things going on (a cough, a nervous bladder, separation anxiety), and needs shot updates.

She is my first dog, and is definitely a handful! I have cats as well, but they mostly do their own thing, and come up to you when they want attention. As you know, dogs certainly aren't like that! 

My question is, would it enhance her quality of life significantly to have another dog/another poo around her own age? Or would she be just as happy being the only doggie? She does throw a fit whenever I leave the house, settling only after five - fifteen minutes of me not coming back. She seems interested in small dogs, but terrified of big ones. Would she be happy with another dog? Or do dogs really prefer to be with just their people? I'm torn!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lots of people I know have two cockapoos. I think they get on very well in general with other dogs and cats. Mine are such good company for each other when I am at work and when they go to kennels. It may be best to get a boy this time and a puppy who she can train up to leanrn his place as number two in your household.


----------

